# A couple of questions



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am at the point of building the yard on my second HO layout. What I need to know is can I use 15" `curves from the turnout down the tracks in the yard ? I use 4 axle engines and 57' or shorter cars just trying to fit it in the best way I can. The picture has arrows where I'm talking about.

The second question is does it really matter which side of the turnout a manual throw is placed? I have a couple where they will fit but its tight and a couple where I have to reach over the top of the track to throw them if they are placed on the mainline side of the turnout so I would like to bring them to the other side to avoid that. I'm using Peco turnouts and Caboose throws.



Thanks
David


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you using the Peco code 100 'small' turnouts
for your yards? If so, that pretty much controls
your radius there. I don't see any actual 
curved track in your yard drawing.

I use those specific turnouts in my mains and
yards with no problems, even with long passenger
cars. I use only 4 axle locos also.

No comment on the ground throws...I'm far too 
lazy for that. They can be fun to use though.

Don


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes Don that is exactly what I'm using just going to use a part of the 15" curves off the turnouts to bring everything parallel through the yard, unless I'm setting it up wrong.

As for the manuals, I just didn't care for the way things worked out with the electrics and the new layout I can reach them all very easy so I decided I'd go with the manuals this time around


----------



## Switcher (Jan 29, 2013)

I use Peco medium radius turn outs on my mainlines and small radius turnouts in my switching and industrial yards followed by 18" curves. However, I do have one industrial siding with a small radius Peco and use two 15" curves on the inner radius of the turnout. I only use a short wheel based switcher and 40' cars in there although I tested it once with a steamer (forget it) and a four axle road switcher. The road switcher made it through with out derailing but looked a little awkward I thought. As long as you maintain a reasonable speed and do a good job of laying the track/turnout down level with no kinks and smooth seamless joints my guess you should be fine. 


Can't really comment on the position of the ground throws. Real railroads wouldn't care, whatever works the best unless there is a rule in their rulebook against it. But if your not too concerned about looking prototypical, I'd put them however it's convenient for you.


----------

